# Production supply help



## magnusld (May 4, 2016)

I've been doing some checking on supply companies and thought that I'd ask if anyone had any recommendations. I know that there are a ton of them out there but do you have a go to company that is knowledgeable and has the patience to deal with a non production guy? I'm starting out and there is a lot that I don't know but I'm willing to learn. I've spoken to a company or two that were okay to talk to but I kinda got the feeling that they had better things to do then answer questions. 

When you have questions pertaining to supplies who do you turn to for help?


----------



## derekleffew (May 4, 2016)

magnusld said:


> When you have questions pertaining to supplies who do you turn to for help?


1. Right here on ControlBooth, of course.
2. My friendly, local dealer: https://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/?title=Collaborative-Articles:Dealers-for-Supplies-and-Equipment
3. National internet dealer.


----------



## jayvee (May 4, 2016)

derekleffew said:


> 1. Right here on ControlBooth, of course.
> 2. My friendly, local dealer: https://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/?title=Collaborative-Articles:Dealers-for-Supplies-and-Equipment
> 3. National internet dealer.



I've always had good luck with BMI Supply, Production Advantange, and Full Compass. 4Wall DC is my go-to local for lighting. They bought BSL, which is still listed as the sole entry on that wiki for Maryland and should be updated...


----------



## Amiers (May 4, 2016)

Barbizon for Gels
Full Compass for sound
Lighting it's a bit mixed all over

They are always nice. I don't think for profit or not should have anything to do with it.


----------



## DrPinto (May 4, 2016)

BatteryJunction.com for batteries

ProductionAdvantageOnline.com for other expendables

Ask around and find someone local you can build a business relationship with for everything else.


----------



## rsmentele (May 5, 2016)

Whomever you decide to go with, the longer you work with them the better your relationship will become. And as you spend more money with them, they will be better able to work with you on pricing. I suggest finding a supplier that can provide you with most everything and going to them for it all, it shows your loyalty and they will show theirs with good service, shipping and pricing.


----------



## dwardMICS (May 5, 2016)

rsmentele said:


> Whomever you decide to go with, the longer you work with them the better your relationship will become. And as you spend more money with them, they will be better able to work with you on pricing. I suggest finding a supplier that can provide you with most everything and going to them for it all, it shows your loyalty and they will show theirs with good service, shipping and pricing.



This is the absolute truth! I've developed several long term relationships over the past dozen years teaching, and they can become quite fruitful. I'd also go ask around your other local community theatres. They might have some people you can hook up with for stuff.


----------



## magnusld (May 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the replies. This is great information. I've looked into several of the companies that were listed and they seem to be what I was looking for. Thanks for the great resource.


----------



## Footer (May 5, 2016)

Best gel and lamp price that I have found is Bulbtronics. Yes, they now sell pretty much all production expendables. 

For my larger quotes and I NEED THIS NOW situations I end up with BMI supply (who is actually my local dealer....)

Production Advantage tends to have the best prices on ETC fixtures. 

Soft goods I usually end up at Syracuse Scenery. 

Anything beyond that... always get multiple quotes.


----------



## porkchop (May 7, 2016)

McMaster Carr


----------



## danTt (May 7, 2016)

I've found that after establishing a relationship with a local dealer, the prices on everything come in well under what BMI/Production Advantage/similar sites sell at. I'll also say that maintaining relationships with a few dealers--some of mine are from halfway across the country with how often I've relocated--Can really be beneficial. I've got a running list now of what dealer gets me what manufacturer parts for cheapest, and it's not always consistent. It's great to have a contact within a half hour range for emergencies, but if you have enough forewarning it doesn't really matter how close the vendor is to order from.

For general electronics/wiring parts I'm a big fan of mcmelectronics (make sure you opt out of emails---they send a million) and of course, mcmaster. Powerwerx is good for cable and power pole connectors as well.


----------



## magnusld (May 11, 2016)

I've been checking out a lot of the companies that people have been suggesting. There are so many it's a little overwhelming. Anyone ever dealt with Light Theatrics? They've come up on several of my searches.


----------



## porkchop (May 12, 2016)

danTt said:


> For general electronics/wiring parts I'm a big fan of mcmelectronics (make sure you opt out of emails---they send a million) and of course, mcmaster. Powerwerx is good for cable and power pole connectors as well.



Make sure to look at Markertek every once in a while too. They're not reliably the cheapest and don't keep a ton of stock but last time I ordered >200 neutrik XLR's I think the company saved close to a grand because we checked Markertek.


----------



## magnusld (May 23, 2016)

Just bought my first wrench. LOL


----------

